# Melanotan 2 recomend source?



## siggyau (Nov 22, 2013)

looking for a melanotan 2 source in the USA i have wasted a lot of money on bunk mt2 in the last few months please recommend a source based on your experience i am currently looking at maxiprep or cem products 


ive already tried hardcorepeptides and drs labs in the uk


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 23, 2013)

Dont know how the rules are about mentioning sources, but a fantastic source has a banner at the top of the page, its initials are P.P.  Ive used Big Lou many times and both quality and service have been excellent. 

   BTW I love MTII  not only does it give a great tan when exposed to uv light , but it gives me outrageous erections in the dark  .


----------



## siggyau (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks for that , i hope i am not breaking any forum rules  ? i cant edit my original post but just going to say that the sources that i said i had used did not work for me although there products may work excellent for you i could not get any results tho.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 23, 2013)

siggyau said:


> looking for a melanotan 2 source in the USA i have wasted a lot of money on bunk mt2 in the last few months please recommend a source based on your experience i am currently looking at maxiprep or cem products
> 
> 
> ive already tried hardcorepeptides and drs labs in the uk



I personally have used and still use CEM products, they been around for like 10 years. Last 7ish years I have no complaints on their quality.
Using the MT2 now at a low dose over winter, then a bit extra in spring to build up tan.


----------



## SpectrumPeptide (Nov 24, 2013)

siggyau said:


> thanks for that , i hope i am not breaking any forum rules  ? i cant edit my original post but just going to say that the sources that i said i had used did not work for me although there products may work excellent for you i could not get any results tho.



Hit me up brother. If you are looking for quality mt2 for invitro research then I can help you out.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 10, 2013)

CEM- all that need be said.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 10, 2013)

ElitePeptides.com is the place to go bro. Check them out in my signature.  Running some of their other peptides with awesome results!


----------



## eres2007 (Feb 18, 2015)

Greatwhitepeptides.biz has been my go to for mt2. Always great products


----------

